# Need blank t-shirt clip art / template



## say it (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello!

I'm looking for blank t-shirt templates / clip art, so that I can show my customers a rendering of what their shirt looks like with their image. 
I need the shirt to be the correct dimensions. _For instance_, if the shirt is an adult large and I want them to see what a ten inch logo looks like, I need that t-shirt template to be an accurate size. I know how to change the size of my canvas in photoshop, but I need the image to start out as a standard size to begin with.

.png would be preferred, and I only need the color white, I can change the colors myself.

Oh, and I'm hoping to download the template for free.

Thank you!!! ~Ginger


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

On the left side of your page, look under "T-shirt sites" and you will see a link to "T-shirt templates". 
Or, you can just click here: Stock Photography: Search Royalty Free Images & Photos | Lightbox: t-shirt templates for designers | iStockphoto.com

This thread also has useful links: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t14445.html

Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------

